# Tools Needed For "clutch Replacement"



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

Hi,
I looked at the "Clutch" install pictures on the www.240sx.org site. What "special tools" should I need ? I'm going to need
a good floor jack and Jack Stands. A Torque wrench and breaker
bar.
A set of metric wrenches and sockets. Should I look for a specific set or style of sockets . Six point sockets vs. 12 points?

Looks like I will need two days and a friends help. I should probably rent a "transmission jack" also.

Thanks,
Bob in Orlando

91 S13 190k on engine
135k on the clutch


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

i always use 6 point because i like the greater surface area. especially when breaking bolts that have been on the car for a while.
a tranny jack is a plus. but not a must. you can get it done either way, but the T, jack will cradle the tranny and make life easier.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

a slide hammer , a clutch alignment tool, and a pilot bearing remover and all can be rented at autozone


----------

